# Squared?



## Jared515 (Oct 25, 2011)

Is it possible to make a piece of wood square using just a table saw? I understand using different tools would make it easier, but I don't have many.:thumbsup:


----------



## SeeDBee (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. Table saws are known for their rigidity and if you have either the rip fence or the whatchamacallit that fits into the groove where the board sits when you push it through the blade, then the cut should be square.

If the wood is not square to begin with then this is another question, and yes it can be cut square, but you'll need to build a fixture to hold it.

Of course, the definition of square is subjective. How square is square? If your project requires the number to be plus or minus 1/10th degree we might not be able to get there.

Best way to find out the answer is to make some cuts, then use a square to see the results. If not quite square enough then you can use what's called "Kentucky Windage" to get you back on track.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Jared515 said:


> Is it possible to make a piece of wood square using just a table saw? I understand using different tools would make it easier, but I don't have many.:thumbsup:


Ok... I assuming you mean square as in coplanar and square. The typical tool of choice would be a jointer but to answer your question, yes and no. 

Table saws can do an excellent job on squaring and jointing (straightening) the edge of a board and making a coplanar edge opposite to it. 

The problems come in where you have a 5/4x8x8 board with a twist in it. You can straight line the edges but you can not flatten the face of the board (remove the twist) with a Table Saw or even a Planer. That would require a jointer, even if it were a hand jointer. There are countless "sleds" and other doodads to face joint a board using a router but I've never been a fan. Hand jointing is not difficult and given the choice I'd go that route.

Any way, I hope I've answered your question. If you are only asking about ripping the edge of a board straight search here or google for 'table saw straight line/rip jig' It's basically just clamping a crooked board to a straight one to make it straight too. Good luck!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Based on the answers so far I think you need to define what you mean by square. If by square you mean all sides meet at a 90 degree angle, then the answer is yes. It can be done on a table saw.

George


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Jared515 said:


> Is it possible to make a piece of wood square using just a table saw? I understand using different tools would make it easier, but I don't have many.:thumbsup:



Certainly, if it's done right; any saw can make square cuts.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Let's say he's got a piece of wood that's 1" thick x 12" wide x 6 feet long. How would he get that 12" wide face flattened with a TS?

The TS can straighten an edge if the face is flat, and can square the ends of the board to that straight edge, but the catch is flattening the face, which is best done with jointer, but can also be done with a hand plane or a planer with the help of a planer sled.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Jared515 said:


> Is it possible to make a *piece of wood *square using just a table saw? I understand using different tools would make it easier, but I don't have many.:thumbsup:


What are you starting with?
A flat piece of plywood with no square corners can be made completety square starting with one edge that's straight. If no edge is straight, then it will have to be clamped or nailed to a board that is to get the first edge straight, even a circular shape can be strained/squared if you can make one edge straight to ride against the fence or against the miter gauge.

The problem is with material thicker than the saw can cut, like a 6 x 6 or a firewood log, which is round. My answer is probably not without a whole lot of jiggin' and messin' around. There are easier ways with other tools like a bandsaw and jointer.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Jared515 said:


> Is it possible to make a piece of wood square using just a table saw? I understand using different tools would make it easier, but I don't have many.:thumbsup:


To make a piece square on the table saw, can be done fairly easy. If you have one straight edge, and the fence is parallel to the blade, place the straight edge against the fence, and make a parallel cut (which will be the second side of four sides).

If you have no straight edge to start with, attach a straight piece to the board to run against the fence to get a straight edge. Then turn the piece 90 degrees and do the same thing. If you have a miter gauge, take the two edges cut straight and make a pass through the blade to cut the adjacent sides @ 90 degrees. Then set the saw for whatever you want the width of the square to be and run those two edges against the fence to get two parallel cuts.






















.


----------



## Jared515 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I was asking with the thought that there is no square edge on the board. Say a 1x4x48. But also a sheet of plywood that is 2'x4' that was previously cut with a circular saw- it was cut pretty well, but for the next project I want to start with those cuts being straight and squared up. Hopefully this makes sense.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Let's say he's got a piece of wood that's 1" thick x 12" wide x 6 feet long. How would he get that 12" wide face flattened with a TS?


It wouldn't be perfectly flat, but it could be done. Would I want to? Heck no.


----------

